# Looking for trainers near Killeen, Texas



## Sheldon Little (Aug 26, 2009)

I have an friend in Killeen, Texas who just got a new dog. She is having issues with their new pet and are looking for a trainer near by that can help. It's a GSD/something mix and is somewhat dominate (for a pet) and they just aren't used to it. I figured this would be the place to be to find a quality trainer since I can't personally look around down there. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Sheldon Little said:


> I have an friend in Killeen, Texas who just got a new dog. She is having issues with their new pet and are looking for a trainer near by that can help. It's a GSD/something mix and is somewhat dominate (for a pet) and they just aren't used to it. I figured this would be the place to be to find a quality trainer since I can't personally look around down there. Thanks everyone!


There is a trainer in Canyon Lake about 2 hours from Killeen that is EXCELLENT. If interested, PM me for contact info.


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

I can give you the names of three trainers in the area if you'd PM me after you talk to Anne's trainer.

Butch Cappel
www.k9ps.com


----------

